# Real pics of the 3DS slide pad + Pink 3DS



## Hop2089 (Sep 13, 2011)

and for good measure this Rose Pink 3DS






This one has a 10/20 release date in Japan.

Source


----------



## Feels Good Man (Sep 13, 2011)

Still looks hideous.

The pink 3DS on the other hand looks nice.


----------



## chris888222 (Sep 13, 2011)

Hmm, from the image, it doesn't seem as thick (although it does look hideous still). 

Hopefully it'll be priced less than US$15 in the US.


----------



## RupeeClock (Sep 13, 2011)

I don't I can ever embrace the slide pad, it's just...ugh.

The pink 3DS is nice though.


----------



## Hop2089 (Sep 13, 2011)

RupeeClock said:
			
		

> I don't I can ever embrace the slide pad, it's just...ugh.
> 
> The pink 3DS is nice though.



I can't either, my niece would love that pink 3DS though, I may get her one of those for Christmas since there's a few Japan only games she wants to play.


----------



## DarkStriker (Sep 13, 2011)

As long as the slider support Monster Hunter, then i dont mind standing in a 2 hour line to buy it lol. Im really this hardcore MH fan xD. And hopefully more games will give out Slide pad support even if it means i can only control the camera. More buttons to more useful things


----------



## chris888222 (Sep 13, 2011)

DarkStriker said:
			
		

> As long as the slider support Monster Hunter, then i dont mind standing in a 2 hour line to buy it lol. Im really this hardcore MH fan xD. And hopefully more games will give out Slide pad support even if it means i can only control the camera. More buttons to more useful things


Pretty much this, as I am a hardcore MH fan myself. xD


----------



## DarkStriker (Sep 13, 2011)

chris888222 said:
			
		

> DarkStriker said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hopefully it supports Wi-Fi play. As i pretty much have bad luck in using xLink kai if they set up ad-hoc on the game instead.

But once it comes make sure to add me 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I like to pew pew huge monster with friends, not alone xD


----------



## SamAsh07 (Sep 13, 2011)

http://gbatemp.net/t308322-pink-3ds-is-the-next-colour


----------



## RoMee (Sep 13, 2011)

even though most people say they hate it, they'll still end up buying it.
a second analog adds a lot to gameplay


----------



## chris888222 (Sep 13, 2011)

DarkStriker said:
			
		

> chris888222 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Why not? I'd love a good partner to slay some b**chy monsters.


----------



## Range-TE (Sep 13, 2011)

I still don't get the Design choices of the 3DS, not from the aspect of button layouts etc. but from the style.

the 3DS looks awesome and all, but i rather liked the Sleek look of the lite and the DSi (both).
at least keep the style consistent, the Expansion slide pad looks ugly and doesn't look like it should be part of the 3DS. (The Expansion looks like cheap plastic and it has a matte finish, while the 3DS is pretty much the opposite) also, the expansion looks like it came from the 90's

i am sincerely hoping for a redesign of the expansion before the release


----------



## ehayes427 (Sep 13, 2011)

idk if this is a problem or not, but i gotta ask:

i have the nyko battery pack for 3ds, and it adds alot of bulk to the 3ds.
would the extra slide pad extension even fit on the 3ds with the nyko battery pack on it?? 
it doesn't seem like it.


----------



## MigueelDnd (Sep 13, 2011)

I know people who will love the Pink 3DS, pretty good choice Nintendo. I hate the slipe pad attachment, personally, and I hope it gets redesigned or released along with the inminent 3DS revision later.


----------



## _Chaz_ (Sep 13, 2011)

It looks awful... The plastic doesn't even match the 3DS. It looks like a cheap 3rd party addon.


----------



## awssk8er (Sep 13, 2011)

Pink looks good. 

Slide pad brick thing is the worst idea ever.


----------



## Ringo619 (Sep 13, 2011)

it look's  very cheap and not very reliable and  very ugly not to mention, and  how is someone gonna use this? it looks very awkward to use. not sure how to explain it in words but i think the joy stick is to far out


----------



## KingVamp (Sep 13, 2011)

At least it doesn't look as thick as I thought. If you image playing with it, the slide pad doesn't seem that far apart.


----------



## Veho (Sep 13, 2011)

KingVamp said:
			
		

> At least it doesn't look as thick as I thought.


Did you see the side view?


----------



## 4-leaf-clover (Sep 13, 2011)

GAH IT'S UGLY IT'S UGLY!!!
no but really who is going to carry around that thing :/


----------



## MakiManPR (Sep 13, 2011)

_Chaz_ said:
			
		

> It looks awful... The plastic doesn't even match the 3DS. It looks like a cheap 3rd party addon.


You read my mind man. Looks like something you would find on Dealextreme or any Chinese Cheap Store
That's what happen when you rush a hardware. Until a new revision release the 3DS will sux.


----------



## imz (Sep 13, 2011)

they had better release the second slide pad built-in in the next 3DS


----------



## BoxmanWTF (Sep 13, 2011)

Veho said:
			
		

> KingVamp said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Does...does it insert into the game card slot??!!
well it doesn't look as bad as I thought, but eww still.


----------



## testatura (Sep 13, 2011)

i suppose there will be a lot of alternative slide pads,probably with extra power supply, bigger stick smaller stick n shit, however this + MH its an day one order, then 7 days wait cause i live in secondworld country 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




forgot to mention its not nice but I am sure it sits in hands great, its more for casual at home gaming not something I would like to carry around...


----------



## KingVamp (Sep 13, 2011)

MakiManPR said:
			
		

> _Chaz_ said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Look like they trying to make it feel like a console controller.


----------



## lismati (Sep 13, 2011)

Woah, from the back it looks kinda nice. I don't know how will the balance be altered, but I like the triggers, and that "places" for fingers on the bottom. WiiU controller idea is quite probable. Overall it's decent. If it will be priced reasonably here (in Poland) I will buy it.


----------



## Deleted User (Sep 13, 2011)

RoMee said:
			
		

> even though most people say they hate it, they'll still end up buying it.
> a second analog adds a lot to gameplay


You speak the truth. I'm probably gonna "bawwwwwwwwwwwwwwww" but end up cracking in the end


----------



## machomuu (Sep 13, 2011)

It looks pretty crappy, but as for comfort it seems to do pretty well in that category.

...Still waiting for that revision, though.


----------



## Ravte (Sep 13, 2011)

First make smaller and smaller hand console, then sell accesories to make them bigger again.............. Oo


----------



## darkriku2000 (Sep 13, 2011)

The slidepad looks aweful. It's a good thing I don't care about monster hunter >_> (Though that may change if they release a wifi compatible one)

My sister may like the new 3DS. I may buy her one if a special enough occasion comes up.


----------



## Issac (Sep 13, 2011)

I like that side view! Makes it look comfortable to hold! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Also, that pink 3ds! I want it :'( Whyyyy did I have to buy a blue one early? I have a rose pink DSL, and I want that one as well...


----------



## nl255 (Sep 13, 2011)

Hopefully Nyko or someone else will make a third party version that includes a huge battery (say, 5000-8000mah).  Kind of like a cross between the nyko power pack and this thing.  Of course, it would be more expensive (around $50 usd?) and heavier because of the battery.


----------



## Sick Wario (Sep 13, 2011)

is this abomination a Nintendo or Capcom made accessory?

i just want to know which stock to sell, this has BOMB all over it


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Sep 13, 2011)

Sick Wario said:
			
		

> is this abomination a Nintendo or Capcom made accessory?
> 
> i just want to know which stock to sell, this has BOMB all over it



It's Nintendo produced, Capcom supported it looks like (with I think some non-Capcom games like Dynasty Warriors Vs. using it).


----------



## machomuu (Sep 13, 2011)

Guild McCommunist said:
			
		

> Sick Wario said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


O_O

Revision, please have a second stick!

Actually, DW doesn't really need a second stick, so I guess it won't matter.


----------



## xile6 (Sep 13, 2011)

Any one got any information on how this connects to the 3ds? I would guess ir seen there isnt a use port on the 3ds. But does anyone know for sure?
Still hopimg this thing is priced cheap, so I can crack ot open and see how to improve it.


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Sep 13, 2011)

machomuu said:
			
		

> Actually, DW doesn't really need a second stick, so I guess it won't matter.



Dynasty Warriors could always use a better camera. It's supported by it I thought but not required.


----------



## gokujr1000 (Sep 13, 2011)

I think when the 3rd Party clones come they'll look better then Nintendo's Slide Pad...

Is it just me or has anyone else noticed how much the 2nd Analog stick throws off the center of the screen?


----------



## KingVamp (Sep 13, 2011)

gokujr1000 said:
			
		

> I think when the 3rd Party clones come they'll look better then Nintendo's Slide Pad...
> 
> Is it just me or has anyone else noticed how much the 2nd Analog stick throws off the center of the screen?


Clones would probably cost more too.

Not really, especially after getting use to it. 

Man, I didn't want it at all (didn't really care for more controls),but now it growing on me.


----------



## cris92x (Sep 13, 2011)

Sick Wario said:
			
		

> is this abomination a Nintendo or Capcom made accessory?
> 
> i just want to know which stock to sell, this has BOMB all over it


This has STUPIDITY all over it. On-topic the slidepad costs around 20 dollars if you convert the yen price I think.


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Sep 13, 2011)

KingVamp said:
			
		

> Man, I didn't want it at all (didn't really care for more controls),but now it growing on me.



Of course it is, because it's Nintendo.


----------



## Jan1tor (Sep 13, 2011)

I hope the second circle pad comes in more colors than black. That way it can match my nice blue one. It does look like it would be more comfortable to hold though. Sometimes my hands get cramped when playing the 3DS unlike the DSI XL that I have. A lot of times I will play the 3DS while leaving it in the charging cradle and that avoids cramping as well.


----------



## chyyran (Sep 13, 2011)

It's ugly, now that I actually see it, but it seems to be pretty comfortable


----------



## KingVamp (Sep 13, 2011)

Guild McCommunist said:
			
		

> KingVamp said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


No, I just image myself playing with it too much. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Still may not get it tho.

And now the want is gone.


----------



## MADKATZ99 (Sep 14, 2011)

I don't mind the size, the 3DS is too small for me to wrap my hands around!!


----------



## The Milkman (Sep 14, 2011)

As long as its not REQUIRED for anything then im good, But nintendo really should have put it below the buttons IMO. maybe im wrong tho I mean for some it may be good (specially people more used to PS2-3 controllers) all I know is that it had better come bundled or this is going to fail faster then the udraw :/


----------



## Ssx9 (Sep 14, 2011)

Aside from the fact it makes the 3DS less portable, I like it.

I'll probably use it just at home. It looks comfortable.


----------



## Zarxrax (Sep 14, 2011)

Maybe this is a dumb question, but I have never owned a non-nintendo console (aside from Sega Genesis), so I am not really familiar with games that use a 2nd analog stick. Well I guess the gamecube used 2 analog sticks, but I don't really remember playing any games that really required the 2nd one.
So anyways, what exactly is the purpose of the 2nd stick? What do games use it for? People keep saying how a 2nd stick is SO important, but I've honestly never seen the need for it. I've heard some stuff about using it for "camera control" or whatever, and I honestly hope thats not all its good for. Most of the games I have played in the past several years have had really good 1-button or no-button camera control... having to control a camera manually seems like going back to the days of N64.


----------



## machomuu (Sep 14, 2011)

Zarxrax said:
			
		

> Maybe this is a dumb question, but I have never owned a non-nintendo console (aside from Sega Genesis), so I am not really familiar with games that use a 2nd analog stick. Well I guess the gamecube used 2 analog sticks, but I don't really remember playing any games that really required the 2nd one.
> So anyways, what exactly is the purpose of the 2nd stick? What do games use it for? People keep saying how a 2nd stick is SO important, but I've honestly never seen the need for it. I've heard some stuff about using it for "camera control" or whatever, and I honestly hope thats not all its good for. Most of the games I have played in the past several years have had really good 1-button or no-button camera control... having to control a camera manually seems like going back to the days of N64.


Yup, mostly the camera-control, and that's very important imo.


----------



## KingVamp (Sep 14, 2011)

Zantigo said:
			
		

> As long as its not REQUIRED for anything then im good, But nintendo really should have put it below the buttons IMO. maybe im wrong tho I mean for some it may be good (specially people more used to PS2-3 controllers) all I know is that it had better come bundled or this is going to fail faster then the udraw :/


Not trying to defend udraw, but didn't it just expand to other consoles?

Better not make it required.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Anyone like the two extra L/R buttons?


----------



## lismati (Sep 14, 2011)

Me! They look good. I hope 3DS can use them on DS mode.


----------



## SpaceJump (Sep 14, 2011)

Guild McCommunist said:
			
		

> KingVamp said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ugh, really. Are we that far that someone who likes something by Nintendo is automatically a fanboy. If it's growing on him and others, that should be fine. No negativity needed...


----------



## boombox (Sep 14, 2011)

You'd have to be a hardcore monster hunter fan to want that huge, cheap abomination on your console.
The pink 3DS looks really nice, goes well with the grey analogue.


----------



## machomuu (Sep 14, 2011)

SpaceJump said:
			
		

> Guild McCommunist said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's not why he's saying that, not in this case.


----------



## Mbmax (Sep 14, 2011)

SonicXXXthehedgehog said:
			
		

> Veho said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I wonder too.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



But it doesn't seems to have any connector to insert in the slot 1, so i suppose the link will be in wifi mode or with the infrared.


----------



## chris888222 (Sep 14, 2011)

Mbmax said:
			
		

> SonicXXXthehedgehog said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I believe it's like the charger cradle. The card slot can open. You can also take the 3DS out of this peripheral as well.


----------



## KingVamp (Sep 14, 2011)

machomuu said:
			
		

> That's not why he's saying that, not in this case.


Wait, he wasn't?

Anyway, I hope Nintendo will at least give us a year before a reversion. 


Never said anything on the pink 3DS. Um... my sister would like it.


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Sep 14, 2011)

SpaceJump said:
			
		

> Ugh, really. Are we that far that someone who likes something by Nintendo is automatically a fanboy. If it's growing on him and others, that should be fine. No negativity needed...



I've seen KingVamp's posts for the past oh-so-many months and I don't need Captain Obvious slapping me in the face with a trout to tell me what's clearly obvious.

Fact is so many people will forget that Nintendo are essentially shooting themselves in the foot with this and the fact that it's an ugly, clumsy peripheral compensating for a problem they either created or could've fixed at launch. You're paying for their mistakes or ignorance. But it's Nintendo so they can do no wrong.


----------



## Sora de Eclaune (Sep 14, 2011)

Does this mean that the 3DS will be getting a Katamari Damacy game soon?


----------



## Veristical Blaze (Sep 14, 2011)

One thing this addon might be useful for is FPS games. Controlling will be much better without the damned touch screen xD


----------



## machomuu (Sep 14, 2011)

Sora de Eclaune said:
			
		

> Does this mean that the 3DS will be getting a Katamari Damacy game soon?


I wish, but has Nintendo ever had a Katamari title?  I'm pretty sure they haven't.

That said, they're not exclusive to Sony anymore as one or some of their most recent releases have been on the 360, so we'll see.


----------



## mechagouki (Sep 15, 2011)

machomuu said:
			
		

> Sora de Eclaune said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Katamari doesn't need two analog sticks anyway, I play the PSP one with no problems using the buttons.

The add-on really does look like a cheap 3rd party device, like one of those grips for the GBA SP. It kind of reminds me of the early 1990s when SEGA seemed to release another bolt-on POC peripheral every other month. Hopefully Nintendo will be swayed by public opinion and redesign before launch, at least make it match the 3DS styling. I des remind me a bit of those CapCom fighting controllers for the SNES. I owned a couple.They sucked too.


----------



## SpaceJump (Sep 15, 2011)

Guild McCommunist said:
			
		

> SpaceJump said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Fact? You are funny 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Just because you say so doesn't make it fact.

There are two sides of the story and I see more and more people actually liking it. And it's optional!

So there are two options for 3DS owners:
1. One slide pad is not enough for you? Then buy the 2nd one.
2. You don't need the 2nd slider because you think all works fine with one and there's no problem? Camera control with touch screen is fine for you? Then don't buy it, it's not mandatory.

So there's no betrayal by Nintendo or whatever because it's an *optional* device.

My opinion on the slide pad: I too think it's ugly and I don't plan to buy it cause I think it's not worth 20 bucks. Controlling the camera with touch screen is fine for me. But although I don't like it I don't damn it. It's a good thing for those dying for a 2nd slide pad. So again, no need for negativity and no need to call some fanboy because they like it


----------



## DiscostewSM (Sep 15, 2011)

Some people are reporting that the ZL and ZR shoulder buttons might be analog-based (kinda like what the GC controller has).

As far as this whole business of Nintendo shooting themselves in the foot because they didn't add it at launch, there is more to it than people think. For one, Nintendo doesn't make everything for their devices. What they don't make, they purchase from other companies in bulk. With this, Nintendo designs their devices around the components they purchase with the components they make themselves. The 2nd slider pad, as people continually say, could have been placed on the lower-right corner, below the face buttons. The fact that there is no available depth inside the unit for it makes people think they might as well made the handheld bigger to accommodate that. So what if they did, and how much bigger? The overall handheld would be bigger, but because many components, such as the screen, are not made by Nintendo, those won't change in size unless those companies had originally designed them bigger for mass production (since such manufacturing is based on the assembly-line system). For something like the screens, bigger usually means it costs more. So, either the handheld would be bigger with components staying the same size, or everything is expanded which would raise the cost of the device as a whole.


----------



## Jan1tor (Sep 15, 2011)

Sora de Eclaune said:
			
		

> Does this mean that the 3DS will be getting a Katamari Damacy game soon?



Man I hope so. I think that is a cool game on the PS3.


----------



## machomuu (Sep 15, 2011)

Guild McCommunist said:
			
		

> SpaceJump said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


While I can't say whether I agree or disagree with you...I can't in good conscience say let you say it's fact or ignorant.  Even if it may seem extremely ugly or clumsy, they are still opinion and can't really be judged factually (well, we as humans can't anyway).  Moreover, ignorance is not knowing something, I don't really know what you're saying they're ignorant about, but likely the word does not apply.  Ignorance is a word misused far more than any word I can think of, even "ironic".


----------



## Bladexdsl (Sep 17, 2011)

man that thing looks stupid


----------



## The Real Jdbye (Sep 18, 2011)

RoMee said:
			
		

> even though most people say they hate it, they'll still end up buying it.
> a second analog adds a lot to gameplay


I disagree, there are very few games where it would actually be useful. Most games you could only use it for something like camera control and you could do that with the touchscreen or L/R instead.


----------



## Mugiwara no Kot (Sep 20, 2011)

man, you all are just throwing a stone on this second pad, but this is the reason 3DS will be greater than PS Vita and any freaking portables that the world may have. With this Nintendo can expand almost double of its games, and without it we'll play only pokemon xP
and the last pokemon was totally for kids and boring. In my opinion, of course, but it is really crap.
Thanks for posting =X


----------



## DarkShadow96 (Sep 20, 2011)

DarkStriker said:
			
		

> chris888222 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


yay more MH fans ^__^


----------

